
Top 10 Unethical Psychological Experiments - mariorz
http://listverse.com/science/top-10-unethical-psychological-experiments/
======
mikeryan
Both the Milgram and Standford Prison experiments, while ugly, are seminal
works in psychology and extremely important. One of my best classes while
pursuing my MBA was an ethics elective where we discussed Milgram and the
Stanford Prison experiments and their implications in modern business. Enron
happened because people followed too readily, and the impacts of these issues
should be understood by anyone looking to build and lead an ethical business.

------
michael_dorfman
Wow, you know you're in for a hell of a list when the Milgram experiment is
only #3....

